# Fireplace wall ideas



## cheryl borszich (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi...We bought a foreclosure and the great room is only 15.5 X 12.5, with 18' tall ceilings. My question is there is a gas fireplace on one wall and I'd like to maybe stone it? Should I stone the entire wall? What size stone should I use? Do you have any other ideas for the wall? Our style is casual, contemporary with a bit of traditional. The trim is lighter maple, with a beige carpet. It would be a feature wall as it is the first wall you see on entering the home. Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated. Also we plan to put a flat screen TV above the fireplace. Thanks cheryl


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=EAy8UMPoH6jMyQH0pYHQCw


----------



## Blueprintbuilds (Dec 3, 2012)

*Stone fire place*

Hi Cheryl, I would recommend a natural stone veneer. Cultured veneer is also an option, less expensive but not as authentic and rich looking. Cultured works well for outside cladding or commercial/retail application but for a fireplace, you want real stone. You also need to decide on a dry stack or a stone that requires a mortar joint. Dry stack has more of a modern look and typically quicker to install. If you decide to do the entire wall, then avoid a smaller stone pattern as it might look very "busy". is there windows, crown moulding on that wall? If you send a picture of that room, That could help me give you a few more pointers.


Removed link to company website


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Blueprintbuilds said:


> Cultured works well for outside cladding or commercial/retail application but for a fireplace, you want real stone.


Why real stone? 

Personally I like dry stacked stone in small sizes (such as 12"x1" to 18"x2") in light colors, either tan for a warm look or light gray for an understated look. I would also apply stone only to about 1/2, perhaps as much as 2/3 of the width of the wall. IMO large, dark stones, wide mortar joints, or covering the whole wall width will make the place feel like a dungeon.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the stone would be a really nice touch, but won't that cost you a lot of time, money and effort? One easy solution I had for you was removable wall decals and stickers. We used Wall Pops to decorate our entire house. You wouldn't believe the trendy, artistic designs that they have available. Do yourself a favor and check out their collection of living room wall decals. Hope this helps, best of luck!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Cheryl...it's hard to give advise without seeing pics of the Fireplace and wall,
and the rest of the room. You said that you want to put a TV on the stone over
the FP...I take it then that it's an in the wall FP and not a free standing
FP? Also, which wall is the FP on the 12 foot or the 15 foot side?

Put up some pics and we can help you. 

We have an 8 foot stone fireplace that goes up to the ceiling( 8 ft ceiling)
and a TV would be awkward looking on it in my opinion.
I think a bumpy stone fireplace would be hard to put a TV on it.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Do NOT put the TV above the fireplace. That's an AWFUL place for it. For two reasons, heat and the viewing angle. 

When you've got the fireplace running the heat will cause the TV to run hot and potentially overheat it. Heat and electronics are a bad combination and a lot of equipment dies much sooner than necessary because of it.

Then there's the viewing angle. Do you like sitting in the very front row of the movie theater? Do you like the ache you'd get from having to crane your neck upward just to watch the TV? No? Then don't put it up that high. Put it somewhere else. And, no, tilt-down mounts will not help. There are some that have a whole bracket that can pivot out and down in front of the fireplace. But that's even uglier looking and then you lose use of the fireplace (as the heat would be even WORSE there).

Post pictures of the room, that'll help others come up with suggestions.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots of people put tv's over the FP. I personally don't like the look
and wouldn't do it, however, that was not the answer the OP was looking
for...She was inquiring about the stone. 
If she posts pic's of the room, I'm sure we could help out and give her some
ideas. 

fix'n it...that was a useful link to all the FP's.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of people do all kinds of stupid things. Doesn't make it right. It's a simple matter of comfort. The ergonomics just don't support putting a television that far above a normal line of sight. At least not if you plan on having anyone seated in front of it. 

It's part of the answer in that what stone gets chosen would certainly benefit from planning around what's going to be on that wall. This was why I suggested posting pictures. Or at least a floorplan.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheryl, here is a link to over twenty thousand photos of tv's
mounted over fireplaces. Perhaps there will be something you like
and can incorporate in your design. 

http://www.houzz.com/TV-over-fireplace

Since your fireplace is gas, you don't have the same concerns
as people with wood burning fireplaces, as the flame is controllable. 

If you're sitting a distance away, a higher mounted TV is not a 
problem. We have a high mounted TV in our kitchen cabinet.
We mostly watch news programs on it, and I mostly view it
standing at the stove, so neck crinks are not a problem. 

In our family room we're seated 14 feet away, and the TV is sits on
a unit that is about 22" high. 

It's all about personal preference. Check out the fireplaces in the link I
provided; so many are absolutely gorgeous, in lovely high end homes...
So, if these mounted tv's are examples of stupid...sign me up for stupid. :thumbsup:


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Houzz is a great site. We've used it many times. But what looks good in just one angle of a picture might not represent a fair example of what it's like to live in that space. 

Several friends have rooms the size you mention and none of the like the decision made by the builder or former owner to put the TV over the fireplace. It's just not comfortable to have it all the way up there if you plan on having seating in front of it. 

For a bar area or kitchen, sure, because you'd be standing in those locations, or using higher seating like bar stools. But for a typical couch placed about 10' away that's a pretty steep upward angle and WILL be uncomfortable to watch for any duration.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

wkearney99 said:


> Houzz is a great site. We've used it many times. But what looks good in just one angle of a picture might not represent a fair example of what it's like to live in that space.
> 
> Several friends have rooms the size you mention and none of the like the decision made by the builder or former owner to put the TV over the fireplace. It's just not comfortable to have it all the way up there if you plan on having seating in front of it.
> 
> For a bar area or kitchen, sure, because you'd be standing in those locations, or using higher seating like bar stools. But for a typical couch placed about 10' away that's a pretty steep upward angle and WILL be uncomfortable to watch for any duration.


I think that would simply fall into the "opinion" file. We've had our TV "too high" for years (my wife watches kids at our home every day and it's the safest place for the TV) and we don't have any issues. You can install a tilting mount to correct the angle. And, if you're laying down on a couch or recliner, the elevated TV is actually at a more natural angle to your body.........


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Said by someone already stuck with it...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Lots of people put tv's over the FP. I personally don't like the look and wouldn't do it


I don't get it either. I suppose it makes sense in a larger area where you might be viewing the TV from farther away, or maybe standing up, like at a party. Or a bar


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Real stone can be messy and super expensive plus a total invasion of your space while they're building it…have you thought of looking into faux stones wall murals to put up instead? I found a great one from Brewster and have gotten some many compliments on it.


----------

